# Finding a breeder (long coat wanted)



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Now I know not many like breeders who breed long coats, I am well aware of that. But that is the flavor of GSD I happen to like and is what I am looking for. 

This puppy will be a pet, not for breeding. Sex of the puppy does not matter, health and temperament are most important. I am looking for a puppy with some drive, not a couch potato like my Kaiser is. Hoping to eventually get into some sort of dog sport in the future. As yet, none of the dogs I live with have worked out for that. 

I have contacted a few breeders and will list links and litters below. Every breeder I have contacted has been made aware that I recently lost a puppy I adopted to parvo. They are willing to keep the puppy a little longer to get extra vax in. And I am constructing a mini potty yard for the puppy so that he/she does not set foot in my yard. We have been bleaching the yard where Kuma had been pottying which I realize does not kill the virus entirely. We alternate between spraying bleach water and soaking with plain water to dilute the virus and hopefully drive it further into the ground. It won't kill the virus but I am hoping that it will help - better than doing nothing. 

I have been looking at mostly german showlines. Everyone has their own type they like and I just prefer those - the american showlines are just not for me. Nothing against them, they are just not my type. 

http://candlehillshepherds.com/ Max/Wessa Litter

http://www.majicforest.com/ Larus/Petra Litter

http://www.schlossfelsenkennels.com/ Logan/Sonja Litter (have not yet heard back from, but I have only sent one inquiry e-mail. I plan to call her this week)

http://www.daiquirisdogs.com/ Curtis or Rex/Tiffani Jr Litter (will be bred in January)

http://www.willowvalleygsd.com Bacardi/Priska (have not yet contacted at all, there isn't much health info on her site)

http://www.cbk9.com/ (have not contacted yet, this is the only breeder who is local to me)

Our price range is $1000-1500 for the puppy as a pet quality. We sold my play car to pay off Kuma's vet bills and to provide some for this puppy - and we will have saved some extra by the time the puppy comes home so I will have enough to cover vetting and training costs. It would be nice to find one a little less expensive but $$ seems to go along with german showlines. We definitely want a puppy and not an adult - I realize that many will think that is the better option for us at this time. 

3 of our 4 dogs are rescues, Kuma was a rescue too. I am not opposed to rescuing again but I must say the adoption experience, the parvo, the loss and the followup with the rescue Kuma came from just has hurt me so deeply. They have been ignoring my e-mails since he died because I was asking for the return of my adoption fee. I have no other way to contact them as they gave me no phone number. Guess they figure I will stop asking and just go away. Just like there are bad breeders there are bad rescues too and I had the bad luck of finding one. 

Sorry to go off on that tangent. Anyway I'm not ruling out rescue but we do have a 2 yr old daughter and many rescues simply will not adopt to families with small children. 

So there's my incredibly long way of asking for help! It's been a long time since I've searched for a breeder. My last two breeder purchased dogs have not gone well. The last was Nico, our Papillon who we got from a byb (she meant well, but she was still a byb). He's great, but he's got weird health problems. Seems to have irritable bowel and will get colitis on occasion. Plus he has all these very strange cysts under his skin all over his head and cheeks - the vet even says it's quite rare (but benign, just feels icky to pet his head). The other was Mystic, my Shiloh Shepherd who I returned to her breeder for fear aggression. So I've not got a good track record! Help me get a good, solid puppy this time around.

The goal is for this puppy to have a good amount of drive and he/she will be the dog our daughter grows up with. Every kid needs a dog to grow up with and while the 4 dogs in the house like her, none of them are attached to her at all - they never seek her out. Both dh and I had a dog to grow up with and we each have special memories of those dogs - we want the same for Bianca.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Would you consider an import? There's a LC breeder in Germany, http://www.house-barrett.com/index1.htm, who ships to the US. I emailed her for pricing and was surprised that her pups w/ shipping are a few hundred dollars more than a pup from the states. $1400 for a pup w/ shipping running between $390 to $500. Although I've been warned, by a US breeder, that Germany does not offer replacement guarantees like you might find w/ US breeders. 

There's a member on the forum, Kury's Mom, who has a Majic Forest pup. She is very pleased w/ him.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You can try von Waldhimmel. Mary has occassional long coats. 

http://www.waldhimmel.com

Good luck. I know you just lost baby Kuma and I hope you can find the pup of your dreams


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: Sex of the puppy does not matter, health and temperament are most important. I am looking for a puppy with some drive, not a couch potato like my Kaiser is. Hoping to eventually get into some sort of dog sport in the future. As yet, none of the dogs I live with have worked out for that.


Have you considered working lines - Halo & Mauser seem like they are just the sort of dog you're looking for & I suspect you'd have more prospects at your budget.

I completely understand wanting to go with a breeder this time around








I'd also look into having the pup antibody titred to be sure of immunity before bringing the pup home (as I recall you can start titring 2 weeks post vaccination - note that pup should be completely weaned for at least 5weeks before vaccinating in order for the first shot to be effective; once a positive titre is seen, no (more) boosters are needed).


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mahhi22There's a LC breeder in Germany, http://www.house-barrett.com/index1.htm


interesting.
i'm pretty sure my (rescued) male came from a breeder here on the west coast (he said she said however), but some of the dogs on the above site have the most resemblance i've seen to my boy.

off topic i know, but wow...









^--- Tilden && Hera --->

Queeny:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You know I like that breeder! I really like her horses too.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I had some links saved so I'll just put them here. Maybe you'll find something that will help you in your search. I cannot vouch for any of these, they are only links that I leave to you to do with whatever you like. I had them saved to look at the gorgeous long hairs, which I am partial to myself:

http://www.longcoatgermanshepherds.com/ 

http://www.old-world-shepherds.com/

http://www.germanshepherdlongcoat.com/german-shepherd-dog-long-coat-for-sale.html

http://www.largelonghairedgermanshepherds.com/pg1.html

Good luck!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wildhaus just had a litter with at least 4 coaties. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1233766#Post1233766 Maybe pm Chris to check it out! They may be all reserved, but some on the reserve list may not want a longcoat.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just wanted to point out that you don't have to look for "long-coat" breeders. There are many who breed to the standard and have long coats, pretty often actually, and even knock off hundreds off the puppy price.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Sometimes you get coats. I knew it was a possibility with Grace as she had coats with her siblings. I have 3 maybe 4 coats now. First time I've had coats


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI have 3 maybe 4 coats now. First time I've had coats


Three or 4 for you, at least 4 for Chris - that seems like a lot, especially in the working lines. Not that I think that's a bad thing!







I didn't think coats were nearly as prevalent as they are in the showlines, and when they do show up in a working line litter, it seems like it's usually just 1 or 2. 

So what about that breeder in Germany? It looks like they're doing all the right things with their dogs except for the coat thing, at least as far as I saw with a quick scan of the site. Should breeding longcoats automatically rule them out? What they're doing will be acceptible next year, but it's not now - so what do people think of that? I know the usual objection is that if they're willing to overlook THAT part of the standard, what else are they willing to overlook. But what if that's the ONLY thing they're overlooking?

It's no surprise that I'm a fan of coaties, but I'm curious what others think.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't think there's anything wrong with breeding long-coats as long as everything else is up to standard. Like you said, they will have their own venue in the future. But, breeders like that are the exception rather than the rule, especially here in the US. When breeders breed for one thing (large size, coat, color, etc), generally, they disregard everything else.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Are you sure about the term long-coat? There are long stock coats (plush coats) and then there are long coats with no undercoat.

Stock and long stock is not uncommon in a litter but stock and true long coats would be highly unusal.

A true long coat German shepherd has a coat more like a collie.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is an 8 month old in Middletown ny

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...721#Post1234501


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I believe the SV is now allowing long stock coats now. 

DOC I think the term is probably misused.As most people just say long coat that term seems to have caught on to mean the long stock coat. At least that is what I see.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Found a somewhat local hobby breeder on Pedigree Database site who had his pick female left from a litter. She is black/red W. German showlines plush coat. I met her sire and her this afternoon and brought her home with me! She's great, she is 3 months old and is due soon for her 3rd vaccine. I'm having her potty on our cement patio for now and she is only allowed in a few rooms at the moment. But she is fabulous! Great play drive, she loves her toys. Huge bone on this girl too! Oh and she is so sweet - her sire's temperament really impressed me. I'll post more photos in the photo section, but here's one. And now she needs a name!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats! She is a little cutie!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, she's adorable!







More pictures please! I do think she's a long stock coat though, not a "plush". Hard to tell from this angle, but it looks like she's got the ear fuzz.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Long stock coat = plush coat


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That's a pretty puppy!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DocLong stock coat = plush coat










No, it's not the same thing.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess you are right as always. I haven't learned anything over the past 100 years studying German shepherds. According to most recognized sources, there are 3 coat types
1. standard;
2. long coat standard
3. long coat

What catagories do you profess?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

^ Those are the three I understand, except I've only ever heard "plush" mean a fluffier stock coat, and "long coat" ((or, usually just "coat" or "coatie") referring to a long stock coat. Never seen a true long coat, would love to see one, even pics!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

though not a recognized official term, I too have heard "plush" to describe a longer, fluffier stock coated dog. Often it is one who carries coat factor.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I wish there was a proper and consistant name that differentiated dogs with regular stock coats between those that have more and less hair. My favorite type is the normal stock coat with the longer hair (which is what my Grace has) but there doesn't seem to be consistant terminology that describes that. 

Anybody know the genetics behind that type?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

These coat types get so confusing! I always thought of plush with the german showline types - their fur is just plushier looking and feeling than the stock coats but they don't have all the fuzzies that the long coats have. And then I think of my Kaiser when I think of long coats - butt fluff, floofy tail and ear fuzzies. I just can't keep any of it straight! We'll see in a few months how much puppy fuzz she loses and see what she ends up looking like. This pup's grandsire on her sire's side - Gozilla looks like what I've always considered plush coated:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/510602.html

Coat just looks thicker than a stock coated dog but lacks the ear fuzzies of a long coat.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Sambathough not a recognized official term, I too have heard "plush" to describe a longer, fluffier stock coated dog. Often it is one who carries coat factor.


Exactly. A "plush" coat is acceptable, and even considered desirable, in the show ring. A long stock coat is no more acceptable for showing (at least until next year) than a true long coat.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DocAccording to most recognized sources, there are 3 coat types
> 1. standard;
> 2. long coat standard
> 3. long coat
> ...


The same. But "plush" falls into category #1, not #2.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If anyone is still looking for a long coat, there is one for sale here. Very cute! Long coat sable with a floppy ear, name's Pete!

(sorry, removed the pic b/c it posted at full size)

http://www.vonhaushansgermanshepherds.com/Young_dogs.html

_(note: I don't know this person or kennel, just saw the dog and thought of this thread since someone was looking)_


----------

